# DragonCon



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

Who all is going to DragonCon this year?


----------



## ClosetMonster (May 11, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Obvious troll is obvious (May 11, 2009)

I'm going to be doing a steampunk cosplay, and I'm trying to get together a group of ppl in "steamy" attire.


----------



## Shino (May 11, 2009)

DragonCon?

*Flips through the clipboard*

Oh, wow, Georgia. Well, that's just a _little _outside my travel area. Sorry. Wish I could though. Have fun!


----------



## Munky (May 19, 2009)

ill be there... but I wont have a suit for it by then. But Ill be there to be with the 501st Legion. And maybe some Anime Cosplay too


----------

